# Visa processing times



## Essie (Mar 21, 2012)

Hello All.

I'm shortly going to be applying for my UK visa and I am wondering what the time lines are as my husband has to leave the US before June 26th.

I've read that it can be 10 days on one site and upto 3 months on another. Can anyone shead some light on this?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Essie said:


> Hello All.
> 
> I'm shortly going to be applying for my UK visa and I am wondering what the time lines are as my husband has to leave the US before June 26th.
> 
> I've read that it can be 10 days on one site and upto 3 months on another. Can anyone shead some light on this?


I suggest this one is the only one you should give any credence to, and it was updated today, to three days for settlement visas:

UK Border Agency news and updates


----------



## Essie (Mar 21, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I suggest this one is the only one you should give any credence to, and it was updated today, to three days for settlement visas:
> 
> UK Border Agency news and updates


Thanks you! That's perfect!

Although its does say "maybe longer". How much longer can they normally take?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Essie said:


> Thanks you! That's perfect!
> 
> Although its does say "maybe longer". How much longer can they normally take?


As long as they need-I'd laugh but I know it's not funny when you're waiting for a determination. 

I think the 'maybe longer' applies in situations where the application is a little more complicated, things like divorces that need to be confirmed as complete, any criminal history, complex finances or dependent family members, things like that.


----------



## Essie (Mar 21, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> As long as they need-I'd laugh but I know it's not funny when you're waiting for a determination.
> 
> I think the 'maybe longer' applies in situations where the application is a little more complicated, things like divorces that need to be confirmed as complete, any criminal history, complex finances or dependent family members, things like that.


Ha! Laughter, I remember that!

Well I'm using his in-laws as sponsors and moneys a wee bit tight but I'm guessing that if the normal processing time is 3 days, I can not see it spiraling past a month. 

If i apply before the end of April i'd hazard a guess that it would be cleared by June?


----------



## Happygrl37 (Mar 20, 2012)

I believe so Essie, but you never know, it really depends on your unique situation. 

The times were updated today from 4 days to 3 YIPPEEEEEE I hope to hear soon!!


----------



## moninna (Mar 26, 2012)

3 days! Wow, that's really quick! Are you applying for spouse-settlement visa? My appointment was nearly 2 weeks ago and have not heard a word since then. When I submitted my biometrics I was told it should take around 6-8 weeks to have any news.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Essie said:


> Ha! Laughter, I remember that!
> 
> Well I'm using his in-laws as sponsors and moneys a wee bit tight but I'm guessing that if the normal processing time is 3 days, I can not see it spiraling past a month.
> 
> If i apply before the end of April i'd hazard a guess that it would be cleared by June?


As to that I'd better not try to say. When I started the application process the timeline was something like 8-10 days. By the time I got my application completed and the packet had been received, logged, and the UKBA had emailed to say it was in the queue, the wait had bumped up to 28 days. Business days, btw, which means not counting holidays (British and American), and of course weekends.

During the wait for a determination that estimated time bumped up as far as 34 business days, and dropped to as low as 18.

I received my determination on the 28th business day. And by then of course I was a total wreck!

So the numbers could change quickly. I do think the numbers change to a higher set the closer to summer it gets-more people applying for holiday and work visas because the weather is so much better during summer, of course, and because parents being transferred for work like to do the move during the summer. More time to settle the school-agers in before starting a new school year in a new country.


----------



## Happygrl37 (Mar 20, 2012)

moninna said:


> 3 days! Wow, that's really quick! Are you applying for spouse-settlement visa? My appointment was nearly 2 weeks ago and have not heard a word since then. When I submitted my biometrics I was told it should take around 6-8 weeks to have any news.


Yes I applied for a spouse settlement visa. Maybe your's was quoted as taking longer because you are applying from a different country than I am? I'm not sure. 

It could take all of ours longer, I just hope not. I haven't seen my husband since the beginning of January


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

Happygrl37 said:


> Yes I applied for a spouse settlement visa. Maybe your's was quoted as taking longer because you are applying from a different country than I am? I'm not sure.
> 
> It could take all of ours longer, I just hope not. I haven't seen my husband since the beginning of January


Visas in Latin America take a lot longer than ones from the US. Not sure why, just know that they do.


----------



## moninna (Mar 26, 2012)

I applied in Mexico and I dont know why all visa requests from all Latin American countries are sent to and processed in Colombia, that must be the reason. Anyway best of luck. Soon you will know and I will keep on waiting for another month at least :-(


----------



## Happygrl37 (Mar 20, 2012)

moninna said:


> I applied in Mexico and I dont know why all visa requests from all Latin American countries are sent to and processed in Colombia, that must be the reason. Anyway best of luck. Soon you will know and I will keep on waiting for another month at least :-(


Best of luck to you too! The wait is hard no matter how long it takes. I hope your's is processed quicker than quoted


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

moninna said:


> I applied in Mexico and I dont know why all visa requests from all Latin American countries are sent to and processed in Colombia, that must be the reason. Anyway best of luck. Soon you will know and I will keep on waiting for another month at least :-(


It's the hardest part, the waiting. While you wait, stay active on the board, it really does help to be around people who are going through, or have been through, the same thing.


----------



## emimc (Mar 23, 2012)

Congratulations to everyone who got it. I'm still waiting anxiously for mine


----------

